# Anyone who wants to help me figure out my type?



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

I need some help. Ive been doing research and even did the socionics test. All the tests end up telling me i am INTJ. But i doubt that. 

Although i love debating, planning my future, thinking about ?abstract? things like parallel universes or some paradoxes, i dont come up with that stuff myself. INTJS are said to be always buzzing with new ideas and be masterminds but im not that creative. i won’t come up with a debate topic or something like parallel universes. i would need to hear it in a conversation or read it or watch a movie which triggers my interest. 
There are many things that are too complicated for me. A text with many complicated words is exhausting. I think INTJ would be intelligent enough for that.


I am also not interested in science or maths, there are too many details that I can’t deal with. I dont know how knowing how to calculate or knowing how destillation works will help me in my life. its not interesting. physics has too much math in it and i dont want to know how enzymes work in my body. * id rather know about psychology and what is outside the universe.

The only subject im good in is history. Not because its interesting but because its easy to learn. i dont need to learn details, i just need to remember a more or less interesting story about a queen or a war.



*Introverted or Extroverted?
*
I prefer being at home alone over being with people. I dont like parties or social events.*

*Ne or Ni?*

Since i use Te i guess i use Ni but i dont get it. 
I read that Ne likes to discuss possibilities, while Ni likes discussing potential conclusions. Also INTJ are said to have many „AHA!“ moments which i dont recall having had. But maybe thats because of my bad memory. I dont understand the potential conclusion thing but i guess i like to discuss possibilities? 
Could someone give me an real life example of the difference?

*Te or Ti?*

When i get information i need to order it in my head first in order to think about it. I dont always think before i talk, only if theres a problem or something difficult.

This „Order before thinking“ happens all the time when im learning for school. I can’t just learn out of the book. I need to write the stuff down and order and structure it my own way in order to be able to get it in my head.*

Same when im planning future events. There will always be a point where i write it down and structure it. Like as a kid when i wanted a dog i would write down things like: monthly cost, pros cons, what breed (Would make another plan just for the breed), breeder or adoption,… * i do that all the time with plans for the future although they are unrealistic just like the dog which i knew i wasn’t getting in the next 10 years but i liked to have a structured vision of it no matter how unrealistic. *

I create back up plans before a date. The thing is that i dont necessarily follow that plan, i often improvise but i need a vague plan in the back of my head


That sounds a lot like INTJ but my life isn’t that organized and structured. I am very spontaneous. I dont stick with a plan, im sure i changed the breed of the dog a 1000 times, last month i was sure i wanted a rough collie but now im sure im going to adopt a mutt. if new information comes up i am able to change the plan. I never had strict people in my life, everything my father promised always ended up being different. I am not happy about that because i want control but i learned to deal with it.*

*Fe or Fi?*


I hate open conflicts or misunderstandings, i always want to fix things. If my sister is crying i want to fix it but not because i feel sorry for her or want to make her happy again but to get rid of a problem.*

I also dont feel emphaty. Never for strangers and very very rarely for my family. The only emotion i occasionally feel is anger but its controllable and i can suppress it fast.
Im not only hiding my emotions from other people but also from myself. Emotions are a weakness to me and i dont want to admit that im vulnerable. I usually use self deprecating humor or cynicism as a shield. 

Ill never understand someone crying about something which could be solved rationally.

I hate it when people shut me up and i can’t defend myself with my arguments. i have my own moral and principles based on my own rational thinking which other people would view as cruel.*I consider people who dont share my mindset as stupid unless they prove me otherwise. 



*Se or Si?*

Well since i use Fi id have to use Se. I dont mind changes and id rather learn something new everyday than do the same thing all over again. But im not an adrenaline junkie and im not always doing new things. I spend most of my days at home doing nothing. I feel like somethings missing and i want to go on adventures like in movies but at the moment its unrealistic so i dont do it.



So does this sound like INTJ or something else to you? Am i wrong about some conclusions? Do you need to know anything else in order to tell me what i am?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@skitake it is possible you could use Fi and still use Si (not necessarily Se)

this would mean you could be something like ISTJ, just as another possibility, whose functions are Si, Te, Fi, Ne


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

yes but that would mean id use Ne and Si instead of Ni and Se which im not sure of. Im pretty sure i use Se. Only Ni keeps me guessing because i dont quite get the difference. I've read about it but i think id need examples for dummies to visualize it.

also an argument against me being an ISTJ is that im always late and not that neat. My home isn't a mess because i force myself to tidy up once in a while (mostly because my cats always find something to play with and wake me up at night) but if i had no visitors and no cats i wouldn't mind eating in bed and not tidying up or washing myself for weeks. Well i do shower but not as often as other people.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> yes but that would mean id use Ne and Si instead of Ni and Se which im not sure of. Im pretty sure i use Se. Only Ni keeps me guessing because i dont quite get the difference. I've read about it but i think id need examples for dummies to visualize it.
> 
> also an argument against me being an ISTJ is that im always late and not that neat. My home isn't a mess because i force myself to tidy up once in a while (mostly because my cats always find something to play with and wake me up at night) but if i had no visitors and no cats i wouldn't mind eating in bed and not tidying up or washing myself for weeks. Well i do shower but not as often as other people.


I think Ni is notoriously hard to describe or get the notion of


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

so just based on my description of myself do you agree with me being INTJ? Because i still dont know. Ive seen people here typing a person just by a sentence they've said.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> so just based on my description of myself do you agree with me being INTJ? Because i still dont know. Ive seen people here typing a person just by a sentence they've said.


no I do not necessarily agree with you being INTJ

I am not saying it is improbable, however I am not sure


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

so is there any other type that seems more possible? is there anything else you'd need to know about me in order to judge?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> so is there any other type that seems more possible? is there anything else you'd need to know about me in order to judge?


not sure, I think it is most important for you to do the judging

however I do think INTJ and ISTJ are around the types I would guess for you


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

My 2c on the matter. A small caveat is that some of my points are geared towards focusing on the semantics and writing style of your text, which may be inaccurate if English is not you're native language, or if you are writing with a forced style. 

First, a clarification, when you were choosing dogs, were you looking at the cost, breed, etc of each dog that you are considering, or are you saying that in your mind you already have an idea of cost and breed and you are simply looking for dogs that fulfill these criteria?

From the rest of your answers, I would not necessarily agree with you being an INTJ. The reasons why I say so are as follows:
First, your writing style does not reflect very strongly that of an Ni-dom. What you talked a lot about was not being able to pay attention to detail, or not being able to memorize certain things. This, to me, sounds a lot more like a Ne trait, as opposed to an Ni who tend to consider a lot more whether or not an IDEA fits into their mental network. Furthermore, when you said "I rather learn about psychology" it suggests to me that you haven't yet learned about it, but instead are just excited about the external idea, which again is more telling of Ne as opposed to Ni.

Finally, when you mentioned that you like creating plans, but are willing to adapt, that's not necessarily indicative of a J; it could also be Ti-Ne interactions. 

So from what you have said so far, I would guess you to be an INTP as opposed to INTJ. Yes, it implies that you might be using Ne-Si as opposed to Ni-Se, and Ti-Fe instead of Te-Fi. If you disagree with this, feel free to say why it is you think that way, but from what I've read so far there's a lot more evidence of this function arrangement than that of an INTJ.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> not sure, I think it is most important for you to do the judging
> 
> however I do think INTJ and ISTJ are around the types I would guess for you


Agreed, for what it's worth.


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

English is not my native language and i dont live in an english speaking country. 

Well i already knew approximately how much a dog would cost because i already had cats. but cost isn't the only important factor to me in fact the only more expensive breed that comes to my mind would be a poodle because of the regular hair cut. (if you choose to not do it yourself) 

As for the breed i knew what i wanted to do with my dog so if i want to put effort into training i won't get a stubborn breed and so on. So basically yes i already had an idea. but of course when i was younger id look for the cutest looking breed and study all breeds in order to decide which was the cutest. 


Second i tend to look at the whole picture and if there are too many details i connect them and order them in order to get the whole picture. i always thought that was typical for INTJs. An example of what happens pretty often: Today i cleaned the room and i put a glass of water on the windowsill, i went out of the room thinking about something else, came back, opened the window and by doing so i pushed the glass of the edge instead of recognizing it. 


About the psychology part: Well id say that this personality typing thing is a part of psychology and i did research about various mental disorders so i already know some bits and its interesting enough to consider learning more about it. 


So Js stick to every plan they have? even if better opportunities come up? If i plan on getting a certain dog breed and the shelter doesn't have it ill keep looking. but if i plan on getting a certain breed and someone tells me something bad about it which i haven't considered yet and offers me a better breed which matches me more ill make up my mind. 


Ive heard that before but aren't INTPs geniuses? All about math and science? And detail orientated? Im not that smart. well i think if it wasn't so boring id understand it and like it but unfortunately its boring. I also only do things which benefit my life. its hard to find something that keeps me interested. When i find something cool i get obsessive but it doesn't last long.
I also need deadlines if i dont have a deadline i won't do it. But ill procrastinate until the very end.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> So Js stick to every plan they have? even if better opportunities come up? If i plan on getting a certain dog breed and the shelter doesn't have it ill keep looking. but if i plan on getting a certain breed and someone tells me something bad about it which i haven't considered yet and offers me a better breed which matches me more ill make up my mind.
> 
> 
> Ive heard that before but aren't INTPs geniuses? All about math and science? And detail orientated? Im not that smart. well i think if it wasn't so boring id understand it and like it but unfortunately its boring. I also only do things which benefit my life. its hard to find something that keeps me interested. When i find something cool i get obsessive but it doesn't last long.
> I also need deadlines if i dont have a deadline i won't do it. But ill procrastinate until the very end.


I do not think Js necessarily stick to every plan they have, and INTPs are not necessarily geniuses

also I think maybe INTPs do tend to procrastinate 

I am not saying you are necessarily INTP either, however I think that would be the next possibility I would consider


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

okay thats difficult. but thanks


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> okay thats difficult. but thanks


hope I didn't confuse you too much


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

Maker of helmets said:


> hope I didn't confuse you too much



No im just as clueless as before.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> No im just as clueless as before.


of those types, INTP, INTJ and ISTJ do you find INTP suits you best, even if you may have other doubts


----------



## skitake (Feb 11, 2016)

Maker of helmets said:


> do you find INTP suits you best, even if you may have other doubts


No I think INTJ fits me best. I've been checking the cognitive functions over the past couple of days and i always seem to end up with Ni Fi Se Te. But i still have doubts because i seem to be less interested in stuff than INTJs who always want to learn something and soak knowledge up like a sponge. 


If i was INTP id have to use Ne Fe Si Ti which is the opposite of what I've come up with.

If i was ISTJ.. well when i read the "you know you're ISTJ when.." thread i dont even identify with 1 thing.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

skitake said:


> No I think INTJ fits me best. I've been checking the cognitive functions over the past couple of days and i always seem to end up with Ni Fi Se Te. But i still have doubts because i seem to be less interested in stuff than INTJs who always want to learn something and soak knowledge up like a sponge.
> 
> 
> If i was INTP id have to use Ne Fe Si Ti which is the opposite of what I've come up with.
> ...


that's great! for what it's worth, I think you're taking a good approach

functions then checking with descriptions


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

*When typing yourself you want to think back to childhood: *

Do you create artwork/write a novel for others or yourself?

Do you care more about maintaining group harmony and generally follow the group's values or follow you're OWN strict moral code and all hell breaks lose if someone violates a value of yours? (However, a Fi user can resemble a Fe user if one of their values is group harmony)

Do you empathize by feeling/absorbing the person's raw emotions or putting yourself in their shoes first?

Are your values objective or subjective? Could you provide an example for how your value/s are either objective or subjective?

*The intuition functions: *

Ni is about being able to see subconscious patterns and symbols. It analyzes the past, but then looks far out into the future. It is not sentimental or nostalgic like Si. It looks for the deeper symbols and patterns. Ni finds one idea and builds on it over time. Ni users talk streamlined/one thing at a time. Ni is linear. On the other hand, Ne is about possibilities, more so several possibilities at once, the "what could be and what if's." It looks for broad shallow patterns and symbols. Ne users tend to talk about possibilities and sound random. Ne is non-linear. Ni and Ne are both abstract. 

*The sensing functions:* 

Se and Si are both sensing functions. So both want/use concrete-empirically experienced data. Se wants to live in the right now. When playing a video game you have played before Se just thinks about that moment. It doesn't think "Oh how did I win this game last time?" like a Si user would. Se doesn't care about all the joy you got from playing that same game before. What matters is RIGHT NOW. It wants to discover as it goes. It's good at improvising. It doesn't think about the past or future, just right now. A Se user sees a bird. All they think is "Wow, a bird." They are the adrenaline junkies-race car drivers. Se wants to go on adventures, be reckless, and impulsive. Se is not scared of trying anything new. Think Harry Potter-either ISFP or ISTP. 

Si on the other hand, looks to the past when dealing with the present. It is about the tried and true method. So if I get into a fight with someone I'll think how did I win this fight last time? And use the same methods. It is about getting the same joy from something over and over/reliving emotions. I feel all those past feelings/emotions/memories when I play Kingdom Hearts over and over again. I generally stick to same gaming methods. When I look at a picture of a bird, I think of my own bird. I think wow he looks like my bird, he has the same grumpy, bossy, look on his face. Si gets scared about new things. Think of Hermione Granger- either ESTJ or ISTJ.

*Ni and Te are linear.
Ti and Ne are non-linear.* 

*Also, Ni and Si are similar.* They both have an abstract quality to them. They are both introverted perceiving functions. Both are connected to memory and experience. They both create archetypes. Ni- conceptual archetypes. Si- physical archetypes. Both have hard time dealing with things they haven’t dealt with before. Both have an attitude about taking short cuts “Oh, I’ve seen this before. This is the answer. " They don’t need to think through the specific details to know what’s going to happen, since they’ve already seen it before. Both look to the past to help them figure out new situations. But Si is concrete. Ni is conceptual. 

*Biggest difference: Si is about concrete experiences. Ni is about conceptual experiences.*

(from Robert2928's example)

*conceptual experience*- 1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”

*concrete experience*- 2. What has personally happened. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”

In math class, in order to understand the problem, *do you need the general idea-conceptual thinking or examples-concrete thinking?
*
*Difference between Si and Ni:*

http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/119394231790/ni-vs-si

*This site shows who you are at your worst:*

Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes

*Erasing the ISTJ stereotypes: *

http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/120520986310/erasing-istj-stereotypes


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Intp


----------

